# Last thing you drank?



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Multiple Rootbeer floats


----------



## themuel1 (Feb 19, 2004)

A suspiciously runny Yoghurt that may have been out of date....


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Strawberry Punch.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Orange juice.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Water.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Coffee


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

H2O


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Coke


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

6 pack of


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Coffee


I'm drinking my cup now.


----------



## Jaunties (May 21, 2015)

A lot of coffee


----------



## cornfed40 (Oct 14, 2015)

Chrome said:


> Monster Ultra Sunrise


That shit is the BEST! But my Quik Trip was sold out this morning, so, its black coffee for me.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Diet Cherry Pepsi


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Water.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Water
@DesolationRow


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Chicken noodle soup!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Water. I've no need to make further posts in this thread because the last thing I drink will always be water.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

CJ said:


> Water
> 
> @DesolationRow


:sodone *CJ*...



Oda Nobunaga said:


> Water. I've no need to make further posts in this thread because the last thing I drink will always be water.


Yes, this is effectively true of me as well... With the occasional glass of milk and cranberry juice mixed in. And Gatorade!


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Can of Diet Coke.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Vanilla Yogurt


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Whiskey Sour Last Night

Coffee This Morning


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Coffee [On sugar one cream].


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Coffee Black & Water


----------



## Jaunties (May 21, 2015)

Unsweetened iced tea


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Hot chocolate made with Belgium chocolate :mark:


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

Red Bull. Still waiting for my wings here :/


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Gift of Jericho


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Pepsi Max


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Ice Cold Water*_


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

A can of coke.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Gatorade


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Gatorade.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Another can of coke.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fanta orange


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

Honestly.


----------



## anb369 (Jun 20, 2016)

British tea


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Diet Pepsi.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Snapple


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Diet Dr. Pepper


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just put a Gatorade through the announce table


----------



## Jaunties (May 21, 2015)

Coffee with cinnamon roll coffee creamer.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Tea


----------



## Jaunties (May 21, 2015)




----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Coffee and Lots of it :costanza3


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Coors Light


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm addicted to this stuff.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Pineapple juice.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Coke.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Mango Lassi :book


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Ice cold PBR. About time for another one.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

2 Mojitos and 3 Tequila shots.


----------



## Schnarf (Jun 26, 2016)

water


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

French Vanilla Iced Coffee from 7-11.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Hot tea


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Lemonade Vodka.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So much drinking this weekend









But the last thing was a few cans of:


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Had a few Sierra Nevada Pal Ales last night.. This morning supping on my coffee.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Distilled water.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Gatorade


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Water :yay


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

Red Bull & Vodka... currently unemployed so what the hell else to do at 5:15 AM.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Carlsberg Elephant Strong :shrug


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Just tried Irn Bru for the first time. This stuff is pretty good. :bjpenn


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Heaven on a bottle.







*


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I had a blue raspberry Icee.


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

Cola


----------



## Saffiemack (Jun 11, 2016)

A combination of every alcoholic beverage I have left in my house. Goodnight


----------



## BigVern (May 23, 2016)

Water.


----------



## Jaunties (May 21, 2015)

Found a Coors Light in the back of my fridge when I thought I ran out of alcohol.

:tripsblessed


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Summer Hummer (Lime Vodka & Lemonade)


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

distilled water


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Water in a cup.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Orange Juice


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Water in a bottle


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Water (Y)


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Coffee.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Water


----------



## Jaunties (May 21, 2015)

Coconut water


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Jack Daniels and Diet Dr. Thunder x 6.

Feels good.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Distilled water.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

A whole bunch of vodka and Red Bulls :lol Half of them were free, a couple I had to pay for. Yeahhhhh :mark:


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Chocolate coconut milk.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Hot Tea


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Orange juice.


----------



## Jaunties (May 21, 2015)

Coffee with sugar and almond milk


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Water with ice


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

A coffee.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Sprite


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

coke-cola


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Water


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Cuppa tea.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Cup of tea. (Tetley)


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Water


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Water, with a straw cos my arm still isn't strong enough to lift a glass yet lol.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*French Vanilla Flavored Coffee.*_


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Just finishing up a cup of green tea


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Bought 24x 330ml cans of Desperados so just had one of them


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Caffeine Free Pepsi


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sugarfree Red Bull.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Pepsi Fire.


----------



## secondcitybarbie (Jul 16, 2016)

Mango Black Tea Lemonade, its fantastic, try one


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Good ol' H2O


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Milk And Ice Coffee. *_


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Lemonade Minute Maid


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

A Can of Coca-cola.


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

Shasta Cola. A forgotten giant in the pop game.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Arizona Green Tea with ginseng and honey


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Diet Dr Pepper


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

OJ :Cocky


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Water

Primo Water wens3


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Ice Cold Water*_


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Peach and mango schnapps with lemonade and crushed ice.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Starbucks vanilla latte iced espresso.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*ORANGE JUICE*


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Post-WO so.... some Man Sports Sunblaze flavored BCAAs


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Had a couple Micheladas last night :liquor

http://www.everintransit.com/mexican-michelada-recipe/


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

7up


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Desperados, got a case of 24 but in 330ml cans... not as good in cans as in bottles


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Coffee. Black. No cream. No sugar. Just the way it's meant to be drank.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

mixed berry crush


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Grape Powerade Zero (Y)


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Club Orange :nice


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Um Bongo


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Tahitian Treat Fruit Punch Soda


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Corona


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Club Apple :becky2


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Arizona Green Tea


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Coke.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Mochaccino.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pepsi


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Banana weetabix on the go


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Mountain Dew


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Local amber beer


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Bottle of stilled water.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Dr. Pepper


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Root beer


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Water


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Dr. Pepper


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Kumquat juice.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Ginger ale


----------



## JackArmstrong (Jul 10, 2017)

IRN BRU.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

A Monster energy drink.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

My special punch.

Fanta 
Vodka 
Peach schnapps
Mango schnapps 
Tropical Cider 
White wine 
Splash of Um Bongo


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Water


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Orange Juice.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Coke


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Ginger Ale


----------



## AloniousMonk (Jan 18, 2017)

Diet Coke.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pepsi


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Some Jägermeister shots


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Water


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Tropical cordial.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pepsi


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## whelp (Jun 8, 2015)

a bottle of cobra.

i havent finished my tea yet.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Wild Cherry Pepsi


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Cranberry Juice.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Mexican Cola.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Melon Juice


----------



## Brockamura (Aug 23, 2017)

V8


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Wild Cherry Pepsi


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Fruit Smoothie.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Vanilla Flavored Coffee. *_


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The tears of the non-believers. Oh and a cup of sugar free Kool Aid.


----------



## BlazeFury (Jul 11, 2017)

Piss.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Tea.

And it went down the wrong fucking pipe. Nearly just choked, spat tea out on my desk. Nearly hit my PS4.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Rockstar Energy - the original flavour


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Tecate :book


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Milk


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

And lots of it

:liquor


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Green Tea


----------



## Brockamura (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## whelp (Jun 8, 2015)

a bottle of Banks's Amber bitter, in fact is is still being supped right now. and then im going to have another!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Orange juice.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Coconut water


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Water.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

mountain dew


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Water, cheers to good health.

Going to drink alot of beer this weekend so best to hydrate now.


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

Lemon Ramune


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

strawberry kool aid


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Milk


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

The blood of a virgin.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Narcisse said:


> The blood of a virgin.


Think that there'd be a lot of that on this forum. Save me some. :yum: Until then. I tided myself over with a bottle of water.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Vanilla Flavored Coffee With Double Sugar. *_


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

pineapple juice.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Water


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Coke Zero.

Way too much of it cos Wendy's drinks are way too fucking big :lol


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Cherry wine and lemonade with some crushed ice.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Lucozade Sport Fit Water.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Water

I woke up with a sore throat and I'm trying to get rid of it


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pepsi


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello the last thing I drank was a large coke 1L at Cinema .

The cinema offered the drink with nachos .
Yours

Farhsn


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pepsi


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

a tankard of mead, verily.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Orange juice (Y)


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Vanilla milkshake


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

an ice cold Pepsi. :homer


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Milk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

agua


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Water


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

THE RETURN OF THE SHIV said:


> a tankard of mead, verily.


damn I'm jealous. I haven't had mead in probably 3 years...


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Hot chocolate made with Belgian chocolate :yum:


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

Water


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Pepsi Fire


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

Made an espresso


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

a flagon of wine.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Milk


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Bottle of Pepsi Max.


----------



## brewjo32 (Nov 24, 2015)

coffee


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Can't go wrong with ginger beer


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Water


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Budweiser. The only beer I like.


----------



## kellyon (Jun 26, 2017)

coffee


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Safeway's Pumpkin Spice Coffee

Damn, I have to get more bags of this stuff before the season ends. Do like a year long stock up or something.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mango schnapps in orange soda.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Fresh lime soda


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Coke


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Orange Juice and Tango (also Orange)


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ice cold water. It's so hot today.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> Ice cold water. It's so hot today.


Hot? Lucky for you. I'm freezing my balls off :lmao

It was snowing a bit last night. So as you can imagine it's not very warm outside. Sat with a Hot Chocolate trying to warm up because the heating wasn't on last night :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Hot? Lucky for you. I'm freezing my balls off :lmao
> 
> It was snowing a bit last night. So as you can imagine it's not very warm outside. Sat with a Hot Chocolate trying to warm up because the heating wasn't on last night :lol


Haha, first day of summer here baybay 

Right now it's 12:24am and the humidity is 81% and this is just the start of things!

I drunk nearly an entire bottle of that ice cold water in one go, lol.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Water


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Starbucks Cinnamon Dolce Coffee (Home brewed on a plain 'ole maker)


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Peach flavored Nehi - Different to say the least. Tastes like a liquid version of a peach sucker candy. But smoother and more mellow, with a clean finish.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brown Lemonade :becky2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cup of Tea


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Water


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*French Vanilla Flavored Coffee*_:becky2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Lemsip

I feel like shit :mj2


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Lemsip
> 
> I feel like shit :mj2


Aw, feel better soon!!


I last had like half a bottle of water cos it's so hot here, ugh.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Best Drink Ever :banderas


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Water


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cup of Tea


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Diet Coke.

I hardly drink it, now I'll be burping for the rest of the evening LOL :lol


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

water.... nineteen months sober! whoot!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> water.... nineteen months sober! whoot!


Well done. :Bayley

I had some Milk :thumbsup


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Vanilla Coke Zero


----------



## g972 (Jul 10, 2015)

Pussy juice


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

g972 said:


> Pussy juice


Ew. Too much information :lol

I last drank orange juice.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Coconut water


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Well done. :Bayley


Thanks! It's been... weird :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Coffee.

I need it this morning. Didn't sleep until like 3am last night :lol


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*A glass of Apple Juice.*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Water


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

A V energy drink.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Sweet tea


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

What was the last thing I dranked? :rock2








:trolldog


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Gatorade


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Coffee


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Diet Dr. Pepper


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Lemon juice


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Canada Dry. :bayley2


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

Orange Juice


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Good ol' Pepsi!


----------



## TheConnor (Jan 15, 2018)

Nice can of Coca-Cola


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Cup of tea (Tetley).


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*A nice cup of Lemonade*


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

Grape Soda


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

At the Jimmy Carr show last night :lol


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Orange juice.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Honeydew Bubble Tea :krillin3


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Tea with some Whiskey in it.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Apple Juice.*



Ambrose Girl said:


> At the Jimmy Carr show last night :lol


How was the show? I missed out on Tickets for his show here.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> How was the show? I missed out on Tickets for his show here.


Hilarious! He was so rude and politically incorrect :lol There was a running gag of him picking on this woman who wouldn't stop yelling things out, he couldn't understand her accent and eventually told her to STFU lol.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Hilarious! He was so rude and politically incorrect :lol There was a running gag of him picking on this woman who wouldn't stop yelling things out, he couldn't understand her accent and eventually told her to STFU lol.


That sounds awesome. I'll have to get tickets next time.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chocolate milkshake


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

An entire bottle of ice cold water. It's so hot here right now.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

The legendary Brown Lemonade. :woo


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sugarcane juice


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

White chocolate mocha.


----------



## TheConnor (Jan 15, 2018)

Coke.


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

Coke.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Milk from my Bowl after Cereal. Fuck people who waste that milk, the fuck is wrong with you :tripsscust


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Water


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

Milk


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Water


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Bang Energy Drink


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Water


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Fruit Punch Gatorade


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Green Bubble Tea


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Water.

21 months sober! Whoot!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Love drinking these small ones. They don't last 5 seconds :lol


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Tin of Pepsi Max.


----------



## Explicitx (Feb 14, 2018)

Bacardi and Coke. x


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Coffee cup number 2.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

A huge Coke Zero.

But I'm looking forward to getting my drink on tomorrow night cos I'm going to a concert  Bourbon here I come lol.


----------



## Ludvig_Borga (Dec 10, 2017)

Coke zero.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Water


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

_Strawberry Banana Bubble Tea_


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Bourbon and cola.

But now I'm drinking ice cold water cos I'm super warm.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Lemon juice


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Water


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Water


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ice chocolate drink.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Good ol' Milk!!:grin2:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Organic orange juice.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Coffee


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

hot tea


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chocolate milkshake


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Wild Cherry Pepsi


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Carrot Juice


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pepsi


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Water


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mountain Dew


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Carrot juice


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

Water


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Milk


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

A delicious glass of chocolate milk. osey2


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Milk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Water. I'm not drinking anything else right now cos I have a sore throat


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Water


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Orange Juice (with some ice).


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Water


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Retro Pepsi


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Lemon juice


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Coffee*_


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Tea.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Water


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

Orange Juice


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Diet Root Beer


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Coffee


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Prune Juice*_


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Milk


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Orange Juice.


----------



## Citadel_James (Mar 12, 2018)

Rum

... and before that more Rum


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Water


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

High quality H2O


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Hennessey


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Cola


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Hot Lipton Tea


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Coconut water


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Just plain water. Hoping the next drink is a beer.......


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Boiled water, it soothes the soul


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Water


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cup of Tea with some biscuits.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Water


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Ribena Mango & Lime. It was fucking vile.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Homemade strawberry lemonade.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Lemon tea


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Raspberry tea.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Coffee.

I'm trying to survive today, and it has been terrible.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Minute maid Lemonade


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Irn Bru. 

Good old Scottish juice 

[emoji123][emoji123][emoji123]

Via Xperia L1


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Water


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Glass of Brown Lemonade. :homer


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Water


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Cranberry juice


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

emerald-fire said:


> Water





CJ said:


> Water


Water :grin2:


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Orange juice and airborne. I need the vitamin c. I feel a cold coming on. :cry


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cup of Tea & an Easter Egg. :trips8


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Gatorade


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Welsh Spring Water. So I'm probably drinking Tom Jones' filtered piss.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Pepsi Max Cherry


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

Milk and honey


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Water


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Irn Bru

Via Xperia L1


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Matcha Green Bubble Tea :tucky


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sugarcane juice


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Apple Juice


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Water


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

tea


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Bourbon


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Iced chocolate.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

A spinach, banana, and berry smoothie. 

Gotta feel healthy before drinking 10 pints of beer.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chili dogs


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Water


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Horlicks malt hot milk

:tripsscust


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Cold water wens3


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Glass of Merlot last night. About to get some coffee.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Club Soda


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Lemonade. It was like a soda, but I left it on my desk overnight unfinished, I then tried it this morning and it wasn't fizzy anymore but it still tasted nice :lol


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Vodka


----------



## Wolfgang (Mar 28, 2018)

Monster energy drink.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Water


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

6 pints and a few vodkas with diet sprite , don't judge lol ( I was out at the wrestling)


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Hot tea


----------



## M.V.W. (Oct 15, 2006)

Can of Sprite


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Water


----------



## Foreign Object (Mar 18, 2017)

Currently drinking a Desperado in the sunshine.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Hot Chocolate


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Bottle of water .


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Passion orange


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Water.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Water


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Pepsi


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

White chocolate mocha frappuccino from Starbucks.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## La Esperanza (Jun 2, 2018)

Juice


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Water


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Water


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Pepsi


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Coca Cola Life.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Water


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Water


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nectar of the gods.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

A bowl of crushed ice, peach schnapps and mango smoothie.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Pineapple juice.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Watermelon Juice


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Guava


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## tryptophanjunkie (Apr 23, 2018)

Water.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Pepsi


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Water


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

Currently drinking coffee.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Dr. Pepper


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Cup Of Tea with sweeteners ( have to limit myself to two cups of tea with proper sugar as I ain't been as healthy as usually I am ):surprise:


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Coca-Cola Zero


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Coffee Bubble Tea


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Water


----------



## BusDriver (Jun 20, 2018)

6th Monster of the day onto my 7th and final.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Two pints of cider.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Water


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Coffee


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Iced Mocha Coffee


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Coke


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Water.

Two years and change sober!


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Lemon-Lime Gatorade


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Coca-Cola Zero


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Coca cola Stevia


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Apple juice


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Sweat Peach Tea*_


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Water


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Watermelon Juice


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Coffee. 










Looks like I need a round two because I'm still half asleep.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Hot Lipton Tea


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Pepsi Max


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Tea & Biscuits.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Black Coffee with Sugar because im out of milk, feelsrealbadman


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Starbucks mocha frappucino.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cup of Tea & biscuits.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Diet Wild Cherry Pepsi


----------



## Channelocho (Jun 27, 2018)

Lemon La Croix


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Irn Bru [emoji12][emoji123]


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

A few Tecates wens3


----------



## tryptophanjunkie (Apr 23, 2018)

Can anybody please suggest some of the best makes of English tea, preferably available internationally? I'm quite tired of drinking cheap excuse for tea sold here.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

tryptophanjunkie said:


> Can anybody please suggest some of the best makes of English tea, preferably available internationally? I'm quite tired of drinking cheap excuse for tea sold here.


Yorkshire Tea is the best in my opinion, try searching for it. 

I no longer drink tea, but that is the one I would always have in the past and my dad has many cups of Yorkshire Tea a day and he would never drink another brand.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

tryptophanjunkie said:


> Can anybody please suggest some of the best makes of English tea, preferably available internationally? I'm quite tired of drinking cheap excuse for tea sold here.


PG Tips has always been my favourite. Although people claim that that it's criminal I don't drink Yorkshire Tea.

As we mention it, I just had a Cup of Tea right now. :cozy


----------



## tryptophanjunkie (Apr 23, 2018)

Nostalgia said:


> Yorkshire Tea





The Fourth Wall said:


> PG Tips :cozy


Cheers for the hints! I've bought a tin box of loose-leaf black Twinings though, it was really the only make on the shelf in this duty-free store.
We've got Ahmad, Greenfield, Dilmah, Lipton, Tess, Dana Brooke Bond, Curtis Axel, but none of the three we're talking about.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

tryptophanjunkie said:


> Can anybody please suggest some of the best makes of English tea, preferably available internationally? I'm quite tired of drinking cheap excuse for tea sold here.


Yorkshire Tea, PG Tips and Scottish Blend* are normally the three brands I'd have. Sainsbury's Red Label Tea's quite nice as well.

*I know you stated "English Tea" but I needed to mention Scottish Blend because it's nice.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

tryptophanjunkie said:


> Can anybody please suggest some of the best makes of English tea, preferably available internationally? I'm quite tired of drinking cheap excuse for tea sold here.


Tetleys is my fav , Yorkshire tea is pretty strong , pg tips.

Hope that helps

Peace


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

OJ with bits.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

The Fourth Wall said:


> OJ with bits.


@The Fourth Wall
As long as it's pure oj as I hate the bits In it , I like oj but don't like oranges , I love spaghetti bolense but don't like tomatoes I sway I'm OCD on certain things , fck I'm enough meds for my seizures and blood clots I think I'll just not tell the doc lol


Hope ur well , nice to c u back on here buddy, you had a few shout out outs off loads of us asking where u were, hope everything's ok as it's non of my buisness dude, but I certainly think ur one of the nicest people on here, 


Hope u have a sweet day tomorrow
Carter:wink2:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cup of coffee


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Hot Tea


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Watermelon Juice


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

on my 3rd Cup of Coffee today :sip


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> on my 3rd Cup of Coffee today :sip


It's one of those days eh. :bored


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Nostalgia said:


> It's one of those days eh. :bored


You know it, 5 cups prior to lunch :sip

Now trying to stick to good old high quality H2O this afternoon


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Fanta Orange.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Water


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Black Metal said:


>


I shit you not, I just finished drinking a Sprite as well.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

water ice cold water


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

A glass of red wine &#55356;&#57207;


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Lovely cool glass of Milk. :sodone


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Beetroot juice


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Black Metal said:


>




My Favorite Pop/Soda. The Best... EVER!!! :grin2:

I'm having a English Tea Tetleys.

In my big mug lol>


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:sodone


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Hot Tea


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Twisted Mango Diet Coke

It is not very good.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

and lots of it :liquor


----------



## MandyRose-Melina (Jul 21, 2018)

CocaCola


----------



## Jnewt (Jan 12, 2018)

Half a quart of Captain morgan and 4 grain belts. But I got the lawn mowed.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Green tea


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Dunkin Donuts Original Blend Coffee.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Blackcurrant Bliss Lucozade.

Needless to say I've been put off Lucozade now because I found a FUCKING SCREW in my bottle. :wtf


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Coconut water


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Double macchiato of a lovely Costa Rican espresso blend I bought last weekend.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Coke Zero.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Water


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Brooklyn Bean Roastery, Maple Sleigh flavor. 

Quite like it. I'm big on maple anyway. This has a nice definite but subtle flavor that works really well with the coffee.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

PG Tips Tea.

(monkey not included)


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Diet Lemonade from Morrison's.

I wish we had a Mozzy's back home. Life isn't fair. :sadbecky


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

OJ.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Hot Tea


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Orange juice.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cup of coffee.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Diet Pepsi.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

all the beer :side:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Coffee.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*A V energy drink.*


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

'Mother' Energy Drink


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Dr Pepper 10.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

H2 oh


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cofffee and for some fucking reason I'm awake at 8am on a Sunday. hno I hate my brain.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

After a night of drinking I needed the caffeine this morning












The Fourth Wall said:


> Cofffee and for some fucking reason I'm awake at 8am on a Sunday. hno I hate my brain.


I've been up since 6:30am. :side:


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Cuppa tea.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Coffee: Round Two.

God, this is going to be a LOOONG day.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Whilst waiting for my flat to be finished I'm at my mams she's only bought bloody PG TIPS grrrrr I love TETLEYS. Oh well @The Fourth Wall same I've been off work and had some nice 10 am wake ups but for some bloody reason 9am today and I'm yawning still, hope ya well.


----------



## tryptophanjunkie (Apr 23, 2018)

Irn Bru. My local grocery has it on sale, so I thought 'Oh well' and bought 4 litres. Might last me one month, might last me one day.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Water


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Apple juice


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Coffee x2. Need to be able to survive today.

Hopefully I don't need a piss.


----------



## MJ (Feb 7, 2005)

Tall Caramel Latte, extra shot!

Coffee - god's greatest creation.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chocolate shake


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

arizona green tea


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Diet Coke.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bottle of Kronenbourg. wens3


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Bottle of Kronenbourg. wens3


That's considered like piss here :lol 
The lowest beer you could have with 1664 or a random discount lower brand.

You brits have way better beers than Kro :mckinney


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> That's considered like piss here :lol
> The lowest beer you could have with 1664 or a random discount lower brand.
> 
> You brits have way better beers than Kro :mckinney


I like it. :draper2

Maybe I've just got used to the taste. I'm honestly not one of these people who has a favourite beer, as long as it's refreshing & cold. :lol


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I like it. :draper2
> 
> Maybe I've just got used to the taste. I'm honestly not one of these people who has a favourite beer, as long as it's refreshing & cold. :lol


Come to Lille for a couple of days, you'll fall in love with the variety/quality our bars have 

:trips5


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Come to Lille for a couple of days, you'll fall in love with the variety/quality our bars have
> 
> :trips5


If you want to pay for my plane ticket, I'll happily come. :Cocky

You'd love to see me get drunk off two beers because I'm an absolute lightweight. hno


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Arizona Green Tea


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

A Glass of Water, which will inevitably lead to me needing a pee at some point during the night. :beckylol


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

The Fourth Wall said:


> If you want to pay for my plane ticket, I'll happily come. :Cocky
> 
> You'd love to see me get drunk off two beers because I'm an absolute lightweight. hno


Gotta admit, I'm fairly resistant to alcohol so that wouldn't be fair iper1


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Starbucks mocha frappuccino.

And now I'm drinking mango Lassi tea. But the drink itself is from Japan :lol


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Buttermilk


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Red Gatorade


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Butterfinger White Mocha from Java Detour.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Hibiscus tea


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Coffee.

It's not a Tea day today, it's Coffee.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Black coffee, the breakfast of champions


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Water


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Glass of Milk with some Chocolate.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Diet Dr. Pepper


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Coffee :sip:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Strawberry flavoured protein shake.


----------



## daisyjayne (Feb 21, 2015)

Black coffee.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So....Much....Tequila last night

So....Much....Coffee this morning


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Diet Pepsi.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Orange Juice. :becky2


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Mocha Frapp from Starbucks.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Jupi (aka the Orange Liquid of the Gods)








:homer


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Tomato juice


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Honeydew Bubble Tea.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cup of Tea.


----------



## Channelocho (Jun 27, 2018)

Currently drinking my morning coffee.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Glass of Milk.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Milk


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Tea, my lifeblood.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nescafe Coffee.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Buttermilk


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Irn Bru ???


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Tizer. :yay


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Coca-Cola Zero.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)




----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Tin of Pepsi Max.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Schweppes Lemonade. :thirst


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Lilt


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Milk


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Diet Pepsi.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

V Energy(Tortured Orchard)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Water











The Fourth Wall said:


> Tizer. :yay


They still make that :confused


----------



## Channelocho (Jun 27, 2018)

Currently drinking a Coke Zero.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Diet Coke.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Hot Tea


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Currently swigging Pepsi


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Water


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Cherry flavored water, not so good.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

New England Blueberry Cobbler Coffee, with milk and on ice. I've had it before and it's pretty different and delish.


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Poland Spring Water


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Water


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Hawaiian Punch Grape.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Green tea


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Hot Tea


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Milk


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Coffee, The only remedy for a morning wake up.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Water


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Diet Dr Pepper.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Miller Highlife 40oz.

Bout to get on another bottle of Pineapple Three Olives.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Irn Bru


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Vodka tonic


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Buttermilk


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

strawberry milk


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Pineapple Three Olives. Still got 6 hours till the day is gone.

Vegeta!!! More power!! Right now!!!"


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chocolate milkshake


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Cola


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Raspberry ripple white hot chocolate


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cup of coffee


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Water


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Glass of Milk. :becky2


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Royal crown draft cola.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cappuccino. And yes that's a WWE mug :lol


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Diet Coke.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Coffee. It's one of those days.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Water


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Cobra energy.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Coca-Cola Zero.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Large Americano coffee from Costa. I certainly feel the caffeine hit. :cool2


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Matcha Green Bubble Tea. :tucky


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

I had four bottles of it with my best bud while watching _Apocalypse Now_ last night
I passed out right before Willard killed Kurtz :lol


----------



## Channelocho (Jun 27, 2018)

Morning Coffee.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Cappuccino from Gregg's.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Double Dry Hopped Ghost in the Machine. Amazing


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Hot Tea


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:tucky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Groggy this morning. :sadbecky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Pepsi


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Milk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm drinking a coffee right now but it's too hot and it burnt my tongue  :lol


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Regular Americano from Costa Coffee


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Water


----------



## Channelocho (Jun 27, 2018)

Coffee


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Sprite


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Diet Coke.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Coffee :sip


----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)

Water


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Coca-Cola Life.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## tryptophanjunkie (Apr 23, 2018)

Tried root beer for the first time. It's literally cough syrup diluted with carbonated water. Will drink more.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

OJ.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Diet Pepsi.


----------



## Channelocho (Jun 27, 2018)

Vanilla Coke Zero.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Water


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Cadbury's hot chocolate

People who take scripted shit super seriously crack me up no end


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## tryptophanjunkie (Apr 23, 2018)

I've been binge-drinking this since my recent discovery of it.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

A nice warm cup of Twinings Earl Grey loose tea made from a teapot from mom, mixed with organic sugar, also from mom. Thanks mom.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Monster - Tropical Thunder


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cup of coffee :sip


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Water and lots of it. I've been dehydrated a lot recently, so I've been drinking even more water than normal.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I've tasted better.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Water


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

They're not as nice as they used to be. Shame.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

A gift from Canada... Nescafe Hazelnut instant coffee, mixed with a french vanilla creamer, topped with whip cream..quite delicious


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Diet Pepsi.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cup of Tea after a long day. :tripsblessed It's the little things in life.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

FIJI water


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Levi Roots Caribbean Crush

:bjpenn


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Hot Tea


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Coffee.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Dr. Pepper TEN.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

On my second cup of coffee this morning :sip


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Coffee. But I know the girl who runs the coffee cart I went to, and cos I'm sick she gave me green tea as well for free so I alternated between the two :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Coffee x2.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Coca-Cola Zero.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Tea.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

MD Mango Lime Kickstart


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Fejioa juice.

If you don't know what a fejioa is, it looks like this, it's a popular fruit in NZ. It can be a mixture of sweet and sour and has a unique texture to it inside:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

You know what time it is..


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Tin of Pepsi Max.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Pepsi Zero Sugar.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

wild turkey american honey with coke x 10


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Hot lipton Tea


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Orange Juice.*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Starbucks mocha frappe.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Water


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Coke No Sugar.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Coffee. :anna

It's a Coffee day today, which means it already is starting off on a groggy note. :sadbecky


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Glass of Pepsi Max.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cup of Tea.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Wild Cherry Pepsi


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Starbucks mocha frappe.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Irn Bru


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Lipton Tea


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Lemonade.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Got my whiskey, got my shot glass. Now I'm gonna play a game. I'm gonna cruise around the forum and every time I see the words "Becky Lynch", I take a shot. Let's see where this leads....


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Yep. :sadbecky


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Irn Bru [emoji123][emoji123][emoji123][emoji123][emoji123]


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Sperm Juice


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Water


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

bourbon, a lot of it.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Hot Lipton Tea


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Cuppa tea.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Water


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Tea.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Kiwifruit, apple and aloe vera juice.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Water


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

FIJI Water


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Diet Coke Lime


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Water


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Coke No Sugar.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cup of Tea. :becky2


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Coffee :sip


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Coffee. Going to be beer when I get home from work later.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Galaxy hot.chocolate with s quirty cream, sprinkles and a malteser.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*HIGH QUALITY H2O :Cocky*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Water :becky2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Milk.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Hot Lipton Tea


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

H2O


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Diet Coke


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mango & Peach schnapps with crush iced and a splash of lemonade.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Bud Light


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Pepsi


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Diet Pepsi.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Water


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Coffee from Greggs. It was alright, definitely still prefer making it myself at home though. They just never seem to get the taste I like right. I'm a fussy sod. :side:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Peach and Mango schnapps in Orange Tango.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

i can literally feell the rotation of the earth right now


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Waiting for someone to say I'm drinking piss. :side:


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Pink champagne!


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Beer


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Some beer that I forgot the name of with my Christmas Dinner. It was pretty :bjpenn though. I should ask my Step-Mum where she got it from.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Water


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cup of Tea. (Y)

Busy day, time to chill out and let my mind relax. Phew.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Love these things, i drink like 4 a day which i know is bad for me but i am addicted to
Energy drinks at this point.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Milk. :anna


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Coca-Cola Zero.


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

chocolate milk


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Water. #healthy #fitspo #blessed #followyourdreams

Really, I've been treating my body like a post-apocalyptic wasteland the past couple of days. Coke to wake up and keep energised (the drinkable kind, not the Wolf of Wall Street kind), and beer/bourbon to wind down at nights.

So this water is a #shocktothesystem


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Orange juice


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Unorthodox said:


> Love these things, i drink like 4 a day which i know is bad for me but i am addicted to
> Energy drinks at this point.


I've never tried that one, but it looks like a cheap brand. I've had an energy drink habit for 3 years now and I use the word habit and not addiction because I don't overdue it. If I have a big 500ml energy drink (Monster, Relentless etc) I'll only have one a day and I won't have any more caffeine for the rest of that day. If I have a smaller 250ml energy drink, I'll have two maximum. I've read too many negative stories about energy drink addition and the bad health effects from that to get addicted. If I have too much caffeine I can't sleep anyway, so that's another reason I moderate it. Each to their own though.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Green tea


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Smirnoff Ice Double Black!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Water


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cup of Tea after a long day.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Water


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Lilt


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cup of Tea. :becky2 I should change-up my drinks every now and then. :side:


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

A simple, cold, glass of water


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Mocha frappe from Starbucks.

Prob a bad idea cos I already had a headache and I think the coldness of it made it worse :doh


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hot Chocolate.










Sick of drinking so much Tea, time to mix it up. :banderas


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Canadian brewed Busch beer


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

vodka


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*A can of Sunkist.*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Water


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

DR. PEPPER


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Without cream, though.

It's the first drink I've had this entire week that wasn't water. It's just been so hot I haven't wanted to drink anything else!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Coffee


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

It's a Coffee kind of day. :becky2


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Diet Coke.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Sprite


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Water


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Pepsi Vanilla


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Orange juice


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Tea


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

...Coffee

at 6 in the evening, probably not the best idea.

:lauren


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Water.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Destroyed a Gatorade with a superplex


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Coffee :thumbsup


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Hot LiptonTea


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Pepsi Max.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Fruit Punch Gatorade


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Valentine's Day frappucino :lol


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Coke.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Coca Cola.*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Tea


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Water lots and lots of water


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cup of tea to warm the cockles.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Diet Pepsi.


----------



## Garmonbozia (Jan 30, 2013)

Beer :kliq


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Water.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Hot Tea


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Coffee :sip


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Strawberry Bubble Tea. :krillin3


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just super-kicked a Gatorade


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cookies and cream frappe from Starbucks.


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

chocolate frappe from maccas lol


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Water


----------



## Cyphers (Feb 21, 2019)

coca cola classic


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Root Beer


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Dr Pepper Diet.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Green Tea :sip


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Cookies and cream frappe from Starbucks.


Another one of these. I think I've been going to Starbucks too much lately lol.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

A rather milky coffee?


----------



## Mr.Monkey (Jul 12, 2014)

Water


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Diet Coke.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Hot Tea


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Orange juice :sip


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Diet Pepsi Caffeine Free.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Coffee, a mocha to be exact.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Water


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did an Asuka Lock to a glass of apple juice


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

As someone from New Jersey would say: CAWFEE.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Diet Cheerwine


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Water


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Blue Gatorade :sip


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cup of Tea. :becky2


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Diet Pepsi.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Coffee :sip


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Lucozade Fit Water


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pepsi


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Orange Vanilla Coke Zero Sugar


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Chrome said:


> Orange Vanilla Coke Zero Sugar












That's a long ass name. 

Can I get your opinion on this soda? I haven't tried it yet but I would like to. 

Does it taste good? Or is it a waste of money to buy?

I'm currently drinking Pepsi. 0


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Liger Zero said:


> That's a long ass name.
> 
> Can I get your opinion on this soda? I haven't tried it yet but I would like to.
> 
> ...


Yeah, guess I could've left the zero sugar part out lol. But it's pretty good actually, certainly worth a try imo.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cawfee.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Coke Zero.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Lemonade :sip


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Strawberry Bubble Tea. :tucky


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Brisk half & half (iced tea + watermelon lemonade) :sip


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

7UP


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Diet Sunkist Orange


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Orange juice and coffee for breakfast


----------



## Kkrock (Jun 19, 2016)

El Segundo's Stone Cold Steve Austin Broken Skull IPA










Not bad but nothing special and 650ml bottle for 12 euros (13,56 dollars) here in europe is a little bit too much for me to ever buy it again


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Dr Pepper Diet.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Cup of coffee


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Wild Cherry Pepsi


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Sweet Tea :sip


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Monster Energy


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Coffee :sip


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Water.

I'm starting to drink water more. I drink way too much caffeine, and I want to change that. Trying to have less Cup of Teas/Coffee later in the day anyways, I still have one in the morning.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Cup of Coffee


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Diet Mountain Dew


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mountain Dew


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

H20


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Diet Pepsi.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

More coffee


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Coca-Cola Zero.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Midnight Mocha frap from Starbucks.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*A morning Coffee.*


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

bourbon


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Pepsi Zero.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

French Vanilla Coffee with two sugars


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Diet mountain dew


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Diet Coke.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

H2O


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mango smoothie


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Water


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*HIGH QUALITY H2O :fuckyeah*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Orange juice :sip


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Red Bull


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Mountain Dew Code Red


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Root Beer


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

H20


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Water


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Diet Coke.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Coffee


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Hot Lipton Tea


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Diet Coke


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Coca-Cola Zero.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Red Bull Sugar Free


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Hot lipton tea


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

H20 and coffee


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Diet Pepsi.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Water.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Coffee


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Orange Juice. :book


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Monster Energy


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Coffee :sip


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Water


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Diet Coke.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Diet Crush Orange


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Coca-Cola Zero.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Hot Lipton Tea


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Orange Vanilla Coca-Cola.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Lots of beer.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

nespresso


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Beer and LOTS of Jack


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Dr Pepper Diet.


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Milk


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Water


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

coffee


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Hot Lipton Tea


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Orange Vanilla Coke :sip


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

4 coffee's so I can stay awake.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

OJ.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Tea


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Pepsi Max.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Green Tea :sip


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Strawberry Bubble Tea. :krillin3


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Black Raspberry Vita Ice. Good stuff


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Water.

Two years eleven months sober.

Big 3 coming up!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> Water.
> 
> Two years eleven months sober.
> 
> Big 3 coming up!


Congrats.










I'm a dick, sorry. :lol

Seriously, well done. I had some Coffee earlier, and I really need to stop drinking so much caffeine. :mj2


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Hot Lipton Tea


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Milk


----------



## the_warrior25 (Jun 22, 2018)

coffee!


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Diet Coke.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Milk :sip


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Congrats.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol thanks mate! It’s been boring


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Diet Coke


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Coca-Cola Zero.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Root Beer


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Water


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Water right now, beer when I get home from work.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Coffee :sip


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Root Beer


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Orange Juice :sip


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Diet Barq's Root Beer.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Water. I've been drinking so much water lately, I've filled up my drinkbottle about 3 or 4 times today.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Coffee, and I plan on getting some more shortly.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Water


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Coke.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Pepsi Lime


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Strawberry Bubble Tea. :tucky


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Diet Coke.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Cold Lipton Tea


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Diet Pepsi.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Coca-Cola Zero Sugar.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Tried the Coke Zero energy drink for the first time today. Unique taste, tastes more fruity and not quite like regular Coke, but it still tastes more like a soft drink than a energy drink. Same amount of caffeine as a standard 250ml energy drink, but with not as much added stuff (no taurine, less B vitamins). Fun fact: unlike regular Coke Zero and other Diet Coke and Pepsi products it doesn't use aspartame as it's sweetener. 


Overall 7/10. It's nice but as it still tastes like more of a soft drink I tend to drink it faster than I would a typical energy drink.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Diet coke.


----------



## SMW (Feb 28, 2008)

mountain dew.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Water :sip


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

(throughout the night) :usangle


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Pepsi Zero Sugar.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Diet Pepsi.


----------



## SMW (Feb 28, 2008)

mountain dew. again.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

cherry juice


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

rhubarb gin


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Hot Lipton Tea


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Coca-Cola Zero.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Water I mean it's free.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Mello Yello


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Diet Dr Pepper.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Pepsi Zero Sugar.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Hot Lipton Tea


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Water


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Green Tea


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

bourbon


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Innocent smoothie.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Wild Cherry Pepsi


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

My sister made me birthday cake shots....


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Coca-Cola Zero.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Echo Falls Berry Vodka in a Tango Raspberry Ice Blast. Just what I needed for the visual holocaust I was watching at the cinema.


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Mountain Dew Baja Blast


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Spoiler: THE BEST THING ON PLANET EARTH



Water


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

VERY strong minty flavor... but it's a mojito, soooo....


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Diet Coke.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pepsi


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Diet Coke Caffeine Free.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Coffee.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

StylesClash90 said:


> Coffee.


Coffee, huh? I guess Alexa Bliss approves.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Hot Lipton Tea


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Diet Barq's Root Beer.


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Water


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Diet Pepsi.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

My wife gave it to me. After drinking it I'm thinking of getting a divorce.


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Sprechers Root Beer


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Coke No Sugar.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Water


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

White chocolate mocha frappe from Starbucks.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

H20


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Water


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Water


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Coffee


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Mocha Java Chip frappe from Starbucks.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Coffee. :anna


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Coffee :benson


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Diet Barg's Root Beer


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'll let Alexa tell you


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Hot Lipton Tea


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Lemon Water


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Coffee with milk and sugar.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Coca-Cola Zero


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Pepsi Max


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Midori Sour.... Worst drink ever. Drank three of these and I'm not feeling anything. Is there even any alcohol in this?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did a superplex to a glass of water


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

kopparberg cider


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Water


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Coconut Cream Flavored Coffee.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Diet Pepsi


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Filtered water. It is all I drink.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Water


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Water


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Water


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Just had a chilled glass of peach and mango squash. Perfect start to the day.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Coffee


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Water


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Hot Lipton Tea


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Diet Dr Pepper


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Strawberry Bubble Tea :krillin3


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

My mám made me a cup of tea , I'm drinking it out of politeness lol @Jersey how's things dude haven't spoke to u in ages I went off to holiday for a month in the Philippines mountains was great


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Jersey said:


> Hot Lipton Tea


Hey dude , how's things it's the U.K. But I changed my name to my proper name , do u think Brock's gonna beat Seth , I do.

Like ur sig dude.:smile2:


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Water


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

water


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Coffee, of course. :anna


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Coca-Cola Zero


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Green Bubble Tea


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Lemonade


----------



## AliFrazier100 (Feb 2, 2019)

diet iced tea


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Coffee Black


----------



## AliFrazier100 (Feb 2, 2019)

diet pepsi


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Coca-Cola Zero


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Kale Smoothie


----------



## AliFrazier100 (Feb 2, 2019)

diet lemonade


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Robitussin


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Water


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Orange juice


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Coca-Cola Zero


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Japanese Pineapple Pepsi.


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

*Strawberry milkshake with strawberry wafers*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Water.


----------



## AliFrazier100 (Feb 2, 2019)

Regular coke


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Coffee


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Orangina


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Coca-Cola Zero


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Diet Barqs Root Beer


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Hot Lipton Tea


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Mocha Java Chip frappe from Starbucks (Y)


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Pepsi Zero Sugar


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

A glass of white wine.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Water.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Coke No Sugar.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Caffeine Free Coca Cola


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Starbucks mocha java chip frappe.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Water


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

rockstar


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Lipton Tea


----------



## tryptophanjunkie (Apr 23, 2018)

.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Purified Water


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Hot Lipton Tea


----------



## Zweetprot (Oct 15, 2019)

Cola


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Coke No Sugar.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Coke with sugar.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Diet Barq's Root Beer


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Strawberry Bubble Tea


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Hot Lipton Tea


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Coca Cola Zero


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Pepsi


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Some weird Japanese soda that tastes like rockmelon lol.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Kale Smoothie


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Cuppa tea.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Green Bubble Tea


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

2 glasses of milk.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Diet Coca-Cola Caffeine Free


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

.....and obviously there was some vodka in it.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Diet Dr Pepper


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Cup of Tetlee Tea with loads of Milk with 3 sweeteners


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Mirinda Apple


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Birthday cake shots.....


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Apple blood.


----------



## AudreyHodges (May 26, 2020)

Coca-cola


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Wild Cherry Pepsi


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Some high quality H20.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Coca Cola Zero


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

A gotdamn beer!


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Water


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Water


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Wild cherry pepsi and water. Currently alternating


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Pepsi Max


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Monster Energy Ultra. The white one.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Water


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Diet Barg's Root Beer


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Apple juice


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Gatorade from a Becky Lynch cup


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Water


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Hot tea with lemon


----------



## AliFrazier100 (Feb 2, 2019)

RC Cola


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

black coffee


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Wild cherry pepsi


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Glass of cool Milk.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Pepsi


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Coconut water


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Water


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pepsi


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Oh man! Code Red Dew!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Water


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Cup of tetley tea with one sweetener.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Water


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Water


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Diet Coke.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Dr Pepper.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Water.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Alkaline water


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Pepsi Zero Sugar.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Urine


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Coca Cola Zero


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

purple drank


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Water


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

soup


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Water


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

a "winged" bull in a can


----------



## AlexCaffe (Oct 23, 2020)

Тea with lemon


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Mocha


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Coca Cola Zero


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pepsi


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Water


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Dr Pepper


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Mt Dew


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Diet Pepsi Wild Cherry


----------



## TFW (Jan 1, 2021)

Drinking a cuppa and waiting for this to all blow over.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pepsi


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Water


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Water


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Water


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Water


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pepsi


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Sage tea


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Water


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Orange Juice


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Water


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Water


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

koolaid


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Water


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Glass of cool milk.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Orange Juice.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Water


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Coffee. I needed that hit today.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Orange juice


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Lipton Tea with squeezed Lemon.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Miller light in a can


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Water


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Ovaltine


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Water


----------



## BuckshotLarry (May 29, 2020)

Birra Moretti


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Water before bed.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Hot tea


----------



## Huggelbuck (Mar 28, 2021)

Vanilla coke 

Even with a coca cola glass for the ultimate joy XD


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Water


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Water


----------



## Mr Charismatic (Oct 28, 2019)

Water


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Champagne 🍾🥂


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Water


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Watermelon juice.


----------



## The Illusive One (May 15, 2005)

I would have said iced tea but I took a gulp of water as I typed. 💩


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Milk.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Water


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

GREEK FREAK said:


>


maybe deep down inside we are all waterboys and watergirls

Waterfront! Ho!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Water


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Water


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Champagne


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Water


----------



## The Illusive One (May 15, 2005)

Red wine


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Water


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Pepsi Blue is back!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Spring water


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Spring water


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Water


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Water


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Water


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Water


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Water


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Water


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Water


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Water


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Water


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Water


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Black coffee as we speak


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Water


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Water


----------



## SevenStarSplash (Jul 29, 2021)

Hopefully one day I can post in this thread and say Mountain Dew Flaming Hot flavour. 

But for now, Pepsi Max.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Vanilla Cola


----------



## Jamescaws (Jul 18, 2021)

_Pepsi._


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Pratchett said:


> Water


Take it easy, Pratchett. You know that stuff will kill ya.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Blissmark said:


> Take it easy, Pratchett. You know that stuff will kill ya.


I was drinking too much of it in short periods of time for a while. Tried to get in my required daily 128 ounces too soon. I've learned to pace myself better. Better that the urine is a pale yellow or straw color instead of clear.

Still drinking water though.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Water


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Water


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My Sister-in-Law graciously bought me a Large Strawberry Dutch Frost from Dutch Bros. Strawberry - Strawberry - DutchBros Coffee


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Yoghurt


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pink Lemonade


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Kroger brand cola


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sugar free Tropical Punch kool aid


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea said:


>


This is uncanny. I was going to use this same gif in the how you are feeling thread.









I did have a nice little drink with Leanna Decker and Jessica Sulecki.









Then some grape kool aid/


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Drinking water as we speak.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Lemonade


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Coffee


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Mountain Dew.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea said:


>


I'll have what she's having.  In lieu of that, i did just have an ice cold Pepsi.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I shared a drink with a friend.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

No, I don't have 24 of them and no, I haven't drank all of the glass bottle pops I have.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Had an orange soda.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. said:


> Had an orange soda.


Was it in a glass bottle?
Please don't tell me it's a plastic bottle.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

thatonewwefanguy said:


> Was it in a glass bottle?
> Please don't tell me it's a plastic bottle.


Can poured over ice.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. said:


> Can poured over ice.


Nice.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sister-in-Law made me a Cuba Libre whuch is essentially a rum and Coke with some lime in it. Had 2 in fact after a long day that got so much better when a dear friend contacted me.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I drank some titillating juices.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Had some Clarat...Claret. It really hit the spot on this fine Monday morning.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Sweet Tea


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Scotch on the rocks. Been a taxing day.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Just gifted a Strawberry Dutch Frost by mi hermano y su esposa. Currently drinking it in.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A good sized glass of *Crème de menthe*. @Chelsea You might have to help my Anglo ass with the pronunciation of this.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Crem De Menthay?
I tried okay, If I'm wrong, please correct me.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea said:


>


You have shown straight fire today 🔥🔥🔥 and deserve that cooling drink with the way you lanced that little boil and keep these kids in line. 

Future Admin confirmed.









I just had some tropical punch kool aid.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

I drake a Pibb Xtra


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Large glass of grape kool aid at 2 am.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Coffee


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm drinking water with MiO energy in it now.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Couple glasses of claret to relieve my stress. It works like a charm.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Water and lots of it, I live in Phoenix Arizona so if you don't do that you die.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Large Pepsi from DQ aka Dairy Queen.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Kroger brand Root Beer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hot toddy before I visit Morpheus.


----------



## The Fourth Wall (5 mo ago)

Coffee


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Strawberry wine, which I bought from Cornwall to enjoy here in Spain. #tipsysiesta


----------



## The Fourth Wall (5 mo ago)

Glass of Orange Juice.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## The Fourth Wall (5 mo ago)

Tried this new Lucozade Alert range. Tropical Burst is nice.

They've also got a cherry one I'll buy next time.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cherry kool aid before bed.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

A can of Yoohoo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Large cock Coke


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Strawberry Quik


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Fruit punch


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

whatever she's having.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pepsi Zero


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

"What is it?"


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Hot Tea


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

iced coffee


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## ribi (5 mo ago)

Water


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Route 44 Coke from Sonic.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

2 ounces of good bourbon Old Fashioned 🥃


----------



## Oiky (Oct 23, 2014)

A beautiful cup of tea


----------



## The Fourth Wall (5 mo ago)

Apple Juice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

One can of this.


----------



## msgfke (5 mo ago)

coca cola from a glass bottle


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Water


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. said:


> 2 ounces of good bourbon Old Fashioned 🥃


2 of these. It shouold helo me sleep better.


----------



## The Fourth Wall (5 mo ago)

Can of Sprite.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My brother and his wife went and saw the latest Thor movie and brought me back a huge AF Coke from the cinema.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Cherry coke


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

1 liter bottle of Pepsi.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

2 cups of ice cold tropical punch because my tongue is en fuego. Not the first time, I might add.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Its a great brand of flavoured water here in Serbia.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

355ml of diet Dr Pepper


----------



## AliFrazier100 (Feb 2, 2019)

Root beer float


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Lidl brand cola. Mmm, money saving!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Had a Pepsi while listening to this song.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

A Pepsi while marveling at my PS5s shitty download speed.


----------



## ribi (5 mo ago)

Water


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pink lemonade


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. said:


> Had a Pepsi


Wild Cherry Pepsi 


JeSeGaN said:


> A Pepsi while marveling at my PS5s shitty download speed.


That sucks dude.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

can of Sunkist orange soda.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## ribi (5 mo ago)

Coffee


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. said:


> can of Sunkist orange soda.


I don't get it very often but I love orange soda, especially Sunkist.
I had a Yoohoo in a can.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fanta.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Better than I expected. Didn't even have to buy it so that was cool.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Coffee


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

A cup of earl grey tea.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A big ass glass of Coke.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cherry flavoured 0% alcohol ''beer''. Tastes great though because I love anything cherry flavoured.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Rum & Coke


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Dr.Pepper in a can.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

zero sugar Dr. Pepper which tastes remarkably like a "real" Dr. Pepper.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. said:


> zero sugar Dr. Pepper which tastes remarkably like a "real" Dr. Pepper.


SAME.....so good.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ghost Lantern said:


> SAME.....so good.


I thought my brother was just lying because so many of those sugar free sodas do NOT taste just like the original but this one is def. the real deal and I'm working my way through a 12 pack. lol


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Water


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cherry slurpee from 7-11. KMart used to have a cherry Icee which was essentially the same thing. I grew up on these in SoCal before my dad kept getting transferred to different bases.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pepsi


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Large glass of crystal light fruit punch at 1am in the morning. Really wired tonight but I gots to sleep.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mountain Dew


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Coffee


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Large glass of crystal light fruit punch as I type.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Large Pepsi from Taco Be;; then some fruit punch later on.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango flavored Pepsi


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


>





Jersey said:


> Mango flavored Pepsi


Eww, what the hell?
Why the hell would you drink that shit?
(zero sugar sucks and the fuck? Mango Pepsi, tell me more)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

thatonewwefanguy said:


> Eww, what the hell?
> Why the hell would you drink that shit?
> (zero sugar sucks and the fuck? Mango Pepsi, tell me more)


I have to keep my blood sugar low.  I often fail though. Plus regular Dr. Pepper often gives me headaches and this one doesn't.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> I have to keep my blood sugar low.  I often fail though. Plus regular Dr. Pepper often gives me headaches and this one doesn't.


Ahh, gotcha.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

thatonewwefanguy said:


> Eww, what the hell?
> Why the hell would you drink that shit?
> (zero sugar sucks and the fuck? *Mango Pepsi, tell me more)*


 It’s ok


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

A Lipton green ice tea.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Jersey said:


> It’s ok


I'm intrigued by this mango pepsi, please tell me more.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

thatonewwefanguy said:


> I'm intrigued by this mango pepsi, please tell me more.


I bought it from circle k


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

bottle of pepsi


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mountain Dew


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Jersey said:


> Mountain Dew


Same, was it in a can?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

thatonewwefanguy said:


> Same, was it in a can?


Bottle


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Jersey said:


> Bottle


Plastic or glass?


----------



## The Fourth Wall (5 mo ago)

Fanta Orange


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Large Coke


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Chocolate Milkshake.


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> My Sister-in-Law graciously bought me a Large Strawberry Dutch Frost from Dutch Bros. Strawberry - Strawberry - DutchBros Coffee


Just happened again.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pepsi


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Cream Soda, kroger brand.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

H2O


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

🍒 Pepsi


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

fruit punch. Probably some water next because it's muy caliente right now.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Large Coke from Huckeberry's.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Frozen Sprite Lemonade from McDonald’s


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pepsi. I heard something else tastes like Pepsi Cola.


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Chocolate milk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pepsi Xero Zero


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mountain Dew


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


>


Same.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pepsi


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Big Thief Chels


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A mini Pepsi. A normal can has 12oz. but the mini one has 7.5oz


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> A mini Pepsi. A normal can has 12oz. but the mini one has 7.5oz


Imagine Andre The Giant holding one of these
Coke, normal size, can.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Tropical Punch kool aid


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Large Pepsi from Applebees.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Mountain Dew in a can.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Coke


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pink Lemonade


----------



## AliFrazier100 (Feb 2, 2019)

water


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I had a Pepsi Xero


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Can of Coke.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pepsi Zero


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

A crappy plastic cup of apple juice.
(school apple juice)


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pepsi


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Yet another crappy apple juice from school
Suncup is the brand if you wanted to know.








(not my hand, image found on internetz)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Tropical Punch kool aid


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Water from a water fountain.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

shot of whiskey to expedite my visit to Morpheus.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Wanted some HSP, but had to settle for a Pepsi Zero miedo. I tried to get my friend to share some HSP but she loved it too much.  

I though sharing was caring!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

DRINK IT IN, CHELSEA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am having an ice cold Pepsi Zero while I upload some educational videos.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Drinking an ice cold Pepsi at 4:30 am while finding new Holly content.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

grape kool aid.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pepsi Xero miedo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

1 liter of Coke


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

1 20 ounce Cherry Vanilla Coke, plastic bottle.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Fruit punch


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm a Coke fiend.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Coffee


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Pepsi


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Route 44 Coke from Sonic.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

a can of Pepsi Zero.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Dr pepper
After that a can of wild cherry pepsi


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Frozen sprite lemonade


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pepsi Xero miedo


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Black coffee, drinking it as we speak.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Coffee


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Tropical Punch, in my favorite red glass and filled to the top with ice.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My last Pepsi Xero


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

44 oz of this:


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea said:


>


You got something that could quench my thirst?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Imagine this but with a Pepsi bottle.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Tropical Punch kool aid


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pink Lemonade


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

17 oz. Pepsi


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

a shot of brandy, then another one.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pink Lemonade


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> My Sister-in-Law graciously bought me a Large Strawberry Dutch Frost from Dutch Bros. Strawberry - Strawberry - DutchBros Coffee










agayn.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Caramel Macchiato from Java Detour


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pepsi Xero


----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)

Mountain Dew


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ice cold Pepsi


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Milk.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This better put me to sleep.🙏🙏🙏


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

a fookin' Pepsi


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Apple juice


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Orange soda.


----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)

Masala Chai Latte


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

Vagina fluids 🥵


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Pepsi


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

dos cans of Pepsi over ice at dinner.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

another f'n Pepsi


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pepsi agayn


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Frozen blueberry soda


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Pepsi


----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)

Sweet tea


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pepsi, but no humping of the machine required.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

grape kool aid


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Strawberry Kool Aid


----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)

Not Your Father’s Root Beer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pepsi


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Just happened again.












My brother and his wife just surprised me with a Strawbery Dutch Frost from Dutch Bros.


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Water


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Tropical Punch.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pepsi


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pepsi


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Pepsi


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

1 liter bottle of Pepsi near midnight here.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

yet another Pepsi.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Starbuck's venti Caramel Crunch Cappuccino.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Coke (dont hate me)


----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)

Water


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

morning Pepsi


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

tropical punch kool aid


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Route 44 Coke from Sonic.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Poland Springs Water.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

some generic bottled water but it truly hit the spot.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A can of Pepsi over ice.

my post count. A perfect palindromic number.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sunkist orange soda. My Mom left a 36 pack of it behind so I am going to be having a lot of it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ventti caramel mocha frappuccino


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Hot tea.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

a Pepsi then a Sunkist orange soda and now I will try to sleep. lol


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Coffee


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

can of Pepsi


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Cool Blue Gatorade.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

big glass of Pepsi.


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Water


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Water


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Aquafina bottled agua.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ice cold Pepsi.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Orange Sunkist


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)

Water


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

cup of coffee then a small glass of orange juice


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Pepsi


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pepsi over ice.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

another Pepsi over ice.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

2 bottles of water, I was a thirsty mf.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Large Coke from McDonald's.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pepsi Zero


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Red Gatorade.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chocolate milk


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Large iced coffee.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Had a Sunkist orange soda on the rocks..


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Strawberry lemonade.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea said:


>


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I drank a Pepsi Xero.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


>


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BAH GAWD! I want to break her in half!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## AliFrazier100 (Feb 2, 2019)

Cherry coke


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pepsi Zero over ice.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Oops, I forgot about this thread










Blonde Brain Chels


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I just had a Pepsi, oh BBC.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Chocolate Milk


----------



## Justawrasslinfan82 (2 mo ago)

Iced Tea.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea said:


>


Need to work on your aim. I can help you with that. 

Pepsi Zero over ice.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Need to work on your aim. I can help you with that.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hey tiger,

Tropical punch kool aid as I are dinner.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Very unique way to drink champagne. I salute you. 

I just had some ice water to cool myself down. Bottoms up!


----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)

Rum & coke


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lemonade


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea said:


>


Same thing I had.Did you ever trying drinking straight from the tap?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Route 44 Coke from Sonic. And I didn't hsve to pay for it. Oh yeah!


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Pepsi


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

A cappuccino.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

bottled water


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Water


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Starbuck's Venti caramel mocha Frappuccino


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Fucking great lemon margarita with crushed ice. Even the rim of the glass had salt on it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

second margarita which knocked me on my ass.







can't handle his tequila anymore. 

Just had some tropical punch kool aid for breakfast.


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Water


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Water


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pepsi


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Water.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

kool aid


----------



## AliFrazier100 (Feb 2, 2019)

Root beer float


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Sprite



Spoiler: ...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

water


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

1 liter Pepsi at dinner/


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

can of Pepsi over ice at breakfast.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Water


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

can of Pepsi over ice at dinner.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Root beer.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

glass of orange juice.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Having a Sprite as we speak.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Water.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

can of Pepsi over ice.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Pepsi


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pepsi


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

can of Pepsi Xero. Cheating on Pepsi behind its back.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

bottled water with my lunch.


----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)

Moscato


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

grape kool aid


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Water.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Hot coffee.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ice water


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pepsiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!


----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)




----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Crush Orange Soda.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hawaiian Punch


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

orange juice


----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)

Sweet tea


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Hot coffee.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pepsi


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Water.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bottled water


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Water.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

glass of kool aid.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Chocolate milk.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pepsi Zero miedo


----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)

Mountain Dew


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Water.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pepsi


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea said:


>










aka a Pepsi


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Water


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Chocolate milk.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

tropical punch


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Almost posted "Superman Punch" as I thought this was the Keep a word, change a word thread 

Lemon juice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Almost posted "Superman Punch" as I thought this was the Keep a word, change a word thread
> 
> Lemon juice


Did you fist your cock cock your fist before you drank it?









I had a Pepsi in honor of my boy Phil.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Did you fist your cock cock your fist before you drank it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea said:


>


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Coke.


----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pepsi Zero


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

orange juice


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

iced tea


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

A shot of vodka, a tequila shot and a Jagerbomb, followed by a tactical chunder in a flowerpot. Turns out this might not have been the best advice to give. Hindsight is a bitch, eh!


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Water.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Water


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Crush Orange Soda.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

agua.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pepsi Zero at dinner.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Cool Blue Gatorade.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Pepsi


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Pepsi


Pepsi for me too.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Coffee


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Sprite


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Iced Coffee.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pepsi


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ice cold fruit punch.


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Milk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pepsi Zer0


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Hot Coffee.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pepsi


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Iced Tea.


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Apple spritzer


----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)

Mello Yello


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Water


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Grape kool aid


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Water


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pepsi


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Winter Spiced Cranberry Sprite


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Water agayn 



Spoiler: ...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm thirsty but am settling 4 a Pepsi


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Pepsi


----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)

Water


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Grape kool aid


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Orange juice.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Sprite Cranberry flavour


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pepsi Zero


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Water.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Water


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Hot coffee.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

glass of kool aid


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pepsi Zero


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

orange juice


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Water.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Orange juice


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Pepsi


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pepsi


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Sprite


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bottle of Pepsi


----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)

Angry Orchard Hard Cider


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pepsi Zero at midnight.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Champagne 



Spoiler: ...


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Water.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Champagne
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ...


Save some for SHIVVY. Nice pic.

kool aid for me.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Pepsi.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pepsi


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pepsi Zero


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Large *Caramel Brulée Latte* from Starbuck's. Never had one before,but it was really good.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Coke.


----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)

Black Mango Iced Tea


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dr. Pepper.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pepsi Zero over ice.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pepsi


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Water


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pepsi


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

strawberry kool aid


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Coke


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Coke


I had a large one from McDonald's. Great seeing you.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pepsi


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Iced Coffee.


----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)

Orange juice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

7UP


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Water


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pepsi Zero miedo for breakfast.


----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)

Mountain Dew


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Iced Coffee.


----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)

Lemonade


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

water


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pepsi full azucar.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Coke.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

2 mini Pepsis. They are 7.5 ounces as opposed to a regular 12 ounces. Made my hand feel like Andre's.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Hot Coffee.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pepsi Zero


----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)

Water


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Pepsi.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Water


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

water


----------



## beShali (2 mo ago)

Instant Coffee with a tad o’ milk and Water


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Pepsi


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Cool Blue Gatorade.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pepsi Zero currently.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Water.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Water


----------



## beShali (2 mo ago)

Grapes flavored water


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mountain Dew


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Orange juice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pepsi with pizza


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Pepsi.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Water


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pepsi


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

tropical punch kool aid


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Coke a cola


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Water.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pepsi from a 2 litre bottleover ice.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Pepsi from McDonalds.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

rest of the 2 liter Pepsi bottle.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Can of Pepsi.


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Water


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

coffee


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Pepsi.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Large Coke from Jack in the Box.


----------



## beShali (2 mo ago)

Turkish Cofffe by Elite


----------



## beShali (2 mo ago)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Large Coke from Jack in the Box.


Just being reminded of that place makes we want to vomit. You people should support the small business owner, not the Plastic Mega Corps you have today.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Pepsi


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pepsi aussi


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Water.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Large Coke


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pepsi Zero


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Water


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pepsi


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Route 44 Coke from Sonic.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pepsi Zero


----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)

Water


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Large Coke from McDonald's.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

kool aid


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Large Pepsi from Taco Bell.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Water.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Large Pepsi from Taco Bell.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Coke.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pepsi


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Starbucks Caramel Ribbon Crunch Frappuccino


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Zevia Stevia Creamy Root Beer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pepsi


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Orange soda.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pepsi


----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)

Sprite


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

water


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dr Pepper


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

can of Pepsi


----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)

Water


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Water.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

bottled water


----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)

Sprite


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Butterfinger Blast from Sonic.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

bottle of Pepsi


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

7Up


----------



## Robert 67 (3 mo ago)

Sweet tea.


----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)

Water


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Large Coke from Jack in the Box.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

orange juice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hawaiian Punch.


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Water.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Large Pepsi from DQ.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Iced Coffee.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hawaiian Punch


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Route 44 Coke from Sonic.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Mountain Dew.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

iced coffee


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pink Lemonade


----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)

Riesling


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Coke Cola


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pepsi


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Route 44 Coke


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Agua


----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)

Water


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Had orange soda.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dr. Pepper


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

orange juice


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Root Beer


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Apple juice


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Pepsi.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Coke


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Large Coke from McDonald's.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

glass of ice water.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Hot Lipton Tea


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Sparkling water


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Hot Coffee.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

can of Coke over ice.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Coke.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Orange soda


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

lemonade


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Coke.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Water.


----------



## HighSpotHanky (1 mo ago)

Diet F'N Coke


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Orange soda.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

had some Coke with nachos.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

another Coke. I may have a problem.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

orange juice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

tropical punch kool aid


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Coke Cola


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Crush orange soda.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Coke again lol


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Water.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Coke over ice.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Hot coffee.


----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)

Water


----------



## beShali (2 mo ago)

Redbull local off brand 
It’s not that popular in the states is it?
Here’s it a very common “cocktail” mix with vodka


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pepsi


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pepsi over ice.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Mother Energy Drink, Frosty Berry flav.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chocolate milk


----------



## beShali (2 mo ago)

That Redbull offbrand drink again... it sure gives me the craves


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Orange soda


----------



## beShali (2 mo ago)

Suda? Mjyana


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)

Sprite


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Route 44 Coke from Sonic.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Black coffee


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Coke.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

A nice glass of sweet tea


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

H20


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ice water


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Hot Lipton Tea with squeezed lemon


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

strawberry quik


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pepsi


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Hot coffee.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Had some kool aid lemonade version.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Hot Tea with Lemon


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Orange soda.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Water.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pepsi can over ice.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

orange juice


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Dunkin Donuts frozen coffee


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dr. Pepper


----------



## LeJo (Nov 17, 2021)

Coke


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

bottled water


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Nice big bottle o' Pepsi.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Water.


----------



## LeJo (Nov 17, 2021)

Tea


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

orange juice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Large Coke


----------



## HighSpotHanky (1 mo ago)

Currently enjoying a coffee. Good morning!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

orange juice


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

pepsi


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Large Coke from Jack in the Box.


----------



## HighSpotHanky (1 mo ago)

HighSpotHanky said:


> Currently enjoying a coffee. Good morning!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chocolate milk


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pepsi


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pepsi


----------



## beShali (2 mo ago)

Ice Coffee'd Latte the Canned ones, like these:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hawaiian Punch


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Water.


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Milk.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

big bottle of Pepsi


----------



## beShali (2 mo ago)

@*SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE Traitor ! Coke over here*


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Currently partaking of some coquito


----------



## beShali (2 mo ago)

I don't know why that doesn't sound really good bro lol
Turkish Coffee by Landver


----------



## HighSpotHanky (1 mo ago)

enjoying a diet coke


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

tropical punch kool aid


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Coke


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

strawberry quik


----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)

Coca-Cola


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

1 liter Pepsi


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

strawberry milk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

grape kool aid


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pepsi for dinner.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

yet another Pepsi. Maybe I should revisit my Coke habit.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

cranberry juice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Rum and Coke.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Squeezed lemon into Hot Lipton Tea


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

water


----------



## Robert 67 (3 mo ago)

Frozen coffee from Dunkin


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Hot Cocoa


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pepsi


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

another Pepsi


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

strawberry banana sunny d


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

coffee


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

orange juice


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

choclate cereal milk


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pepsi


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pepsi


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Milk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

orange juice


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Water


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

bottle of Pepsi


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Water.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

water


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Water


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

orange juice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

water


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chocolate milk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

godawful raspberry lemonade


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

kool aid


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Route 44 Coke


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

kool aid


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

sunny d


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pepsi


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pepsi


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

bottle of Pepsi


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Arizona iced tea mango juice cocktail


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

bottle of Pepsi


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Nestle Quik


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Ginger Ale


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Water


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Route 44 Coke from Sonic


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

bottle of pepsi


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

strawberry banana sunny d juice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

couple shots of brandy.


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Apple juice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

orange juice for breakfast 4 hours ago


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Nestle Quik


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Ginger ale


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

bottled water


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Orange powerade, not a fan


----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)

Water


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

tropical punch kool aid


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

a bk suicide mixture of fruit punch hic pink lemonade hic and dr pepper


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

kool aid


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Hot chocolate


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Hot Green Tea


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Tap water


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Nestle strawberry quik


----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)

Peppermint tea


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pepsi


----------



## The Soul Priestess (Dec 15, 2019)

Fireball..... Really Good. Never had it before. Also had a Drink of PB Whiskey and Also a small Drink of Captain Morgan's Coconut Rum. Alot has happened over the past few months since Sept 2022....


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sweet tea


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Hot green tea


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

This is the last thing I drank, so handsome 🥰


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Eastwood said:


> This is the last thing I drank, so handsome 🥰


Did it fill you up? 

I had a Pepsi.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Orange juice


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Root Beer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pepsi for breakfast


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

kool aid


----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)

Moscato


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

more kool aid for dinner.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Had a fucking Pepsi once I got back from the doctor,









I am inordinately tired right now though. Maybe I should have tried Coke instead.







@Chelsea


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ice water


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pepsi over ice fr a very late dinner.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

glass of Pepsi over ice.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

bottled water


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango smoothie


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pepsi before I passed out last night.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

glass of Pepsi over ice.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Something clear and hydrating not really any taste, I believe its called water


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I had some kool aid.


----------

